# Need a new Cabinet Fan



## Sainatarajan (Jul 1, 2012)

Hello guyz, i need a cabinet fan for my system. Currently, i have only one 120mm fan that came with the cabinet. i need your help guys.
Budget :- Around Rs 400
Purchase Date :- Today or Tomorrow from Flipkart.
Configuration :- Core i5 2400, Intel DH67CL B3, Cooler Master Elite 310(RED),Corsair GS500.
I need ur help in buying guys.
These are the ones i have selected. if u have any suggestions , please post it.
1:- Cooler Master BC 80 LED FAN Cooler | Cooler | Flipkart.com
2:- Deepcool ICEBLADE FAN | Cooler | Flipkart.com
3:- Deepcool XFAN80L | Cooler | Flipkart.com
I am thinking of buying any one of these. OR if you have any suggestions please post here.
Thanx.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 1, 2012)

AFAIK Cooler master one is a black fan with LED while Deepcool is clear plastic with LED. it's a matter of personal choice I guess. Both have similar specs.

But ice blade has better airflow


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 1, 2012)

Do you have any other choices ?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 1, 2012)

Depends on what exactly are you looking for, bling bling or better cooling?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 1, 2012)

No BLING BLING coz my cabbie dont have a glass panel . I need only better cooling.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 1, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> No BLING BLING coz my cabbie dont have a glass panel . I need only better cooling.



How many 120mm fans does your cabby support and how many are installed already?


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 1, 2012)

My cabbie supports 2 x 120 mm and 1 x 80 mm . I Have only 1 x 120 mm fan installed.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 1, 2012)

For better cooling, Go for this >> Cooler Master XtraFlo Cooler | Cooler | Flipkart.com

Else try these 120mm Sunbeamtech fans from Prime, looks like some clearance offer >>  *www.primeabgb.com/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=1027&category_id=329&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=54


For 80mm fans, stick to normal ones, If you live in Chennai, try with IT Depot, I bought this 6 in 1 pack a few weeks back >> *www.theitdepot.com/details-Cooler+Master+80mm+Case+Fan+-+6+Pcs+in+1+Box+(SAF-S83-E1)_C10P13126.html

Ask if they sell them separately, no point spending 350 on a LED fan if your cabbie has no transparent panel.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks . I Think I Can go with the Deepcool Iceblade Fan . Any views on this one.


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 1, 2012)

Yeah it's good too, the max airflow is 60cfm for Ice blade, where as for the Cooler master one above is 93cfm. That's the only difference.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 1, 2012)

Which is better ?


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 1, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Which is better ?



Depends on budget, obviously Cooler master one is better as it has higher airflow. But if you're tight on budget stick to Deepcool.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Jul 1, 2012)

He already mentioned his budget. its Rs. 400.

You're better off with Coolermaster's ball bearing alternative.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 2, 2012)

Is Deepcool iceblade Fan Good any Good ??


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Jul 2, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Is Deepcool iceblade Fan Good any Good ??



Hehe sai, you are thinking too much over a simple case fan 
Prices vary depending on the type of bearing used, the bling bling and the amount of airflow. 

Choose something which fits your budget, all fans are good in their own right, nothing complex in their design to ponder over 

Yes, Ice Blade is good.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 2, 2012)

Buy Coolermaster 120mm non LED fan(s). Each one will cost you ~240-250/-


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 2, 2012)

Where can I get it ??


----------



## topgear (Jul 2, 2012)

look in local stores or else get this 
Cooler Master Silent FAN 120 SI2 (4 in 1) Cooler | Cooler | Flipkart.com


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 2, 2012)

But , I have only 1 x 120 mm and 1 x 80 mm supported .


----------



## SRA (Jul 7, 2012)

I recently got one CM non LED 120mm FAN from my local store for 240/- , its silent and does wonderful cooling . And this person in erdov selling the 120mm Non LED fan , if you have availability issue in ur local stores , you can buy one from this person , he says these are brand new , so I guess it would be same as a new one . Here s the link 
For Sale : Fans and HeatSinks Fans Garage Sale


----------



## rouble (Jul 7, 2012)

I too need a case fan for my new PC..
Currently having only 1 intake fan which came with elite 431..
Will go for 120mm coolermaster one..
BTW is there any difference between Coolermaster's 120mm led ones and non led ones..
P.S. I am not talking about xtraflo..


----------



## SRA (Jul 7, 2012)

rouble said:


> I too need a case fan for my new PC..
> Currently having only 1 intake fan which came with elite 431..
> Will go for 120mm coolermaster one..
> BTW is there any difference between Coolermaster's 120mm led ones and non led ones..
> P.S. I am not talking about xtraflo..



In a way the non LED ones are better with less noise  so go forward and buy them no worries .


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 8, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Where can I get it ??



You already got your answer. 

P.S. You are thinking too much about case fan. All the fans are ~90% same.


----------



## topgear (Jul 8, 2012)

rouble said:


> I too need a case fan for my new PC..
> Currently having only 1 intake fan which came with elite 431..
> Will go for 120mm coolermaster one..
> BTW is there any difference between Coolermaster's 120mm led ones and non led ones..
> P.S. I am not talking about xtraflo..



non LED - 1200RPM ~45CFM
LED ( Rs. 500 ) - 2K RPM - 90CFM ( check specs before rdering though )



SRA said:


> In a way the non LED ones are better with less noise  so go forward and buy them no worries .



I'm using 6x 120mm 2K RPM LED fans and there's no noise


----------



## rouble (Jul 8, 2012)

@SRA Will see..thnx

@topgear Can you tell me what specific model are you talking about of the led ones because on flipkart I see the led ones which come for 500 it has the same specs as of non led ones except xtrafo which comes around 560 and has 2k rpm..

P.S. Can you plz reply in my thread about cpu temp.Its really worrying me..
Click here


----------



## Sainatarajan (Jul 8, 2012)

Guys , Thanks for the help . I got the Deepcool IceBlade Fan from Flipkart . Thank Again for Helping Me .


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 9, 2012)

Sainatarajan said:


> Guys , Thanks for the help . I got the Deepcool IceBlade Fan from Flipkart . Thank Again for Helping Me .



The max speed will be ~1550rpm at max. I have 2 of those fans which doesn;t rotate in their rated speed (i.e. 1600rpm)


----------



## topgear (Jul 9, 2012)

@ Sainatarajan - congrats 



rouble said:


> @SRA Will see..thnx
> 
> @topgear Can you tell me what specific model are you talking about of the led ones because on flipkart I see the led ones which come for 500 it has the same specs as of non led ones except xtrafo which comes around 560 and has 2k rpm..
> 
> ...



talking about this 

Cooler Master 90 CFM Blue LED Cooler | Cooler | Flipkart.com


----------



## rouble (Jul 9, 2012)

@topgear Thnx for the link..
At what speed does the front 120mm fan runs of elite 431
coz if I buy this 2k rpm one will it not be exhausting more than intake..correct me if I am wrong..


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 9, 2012)

rouble said:


> coz if I buy this 2k rpm one will it not be exhausting more than intake..correct me if I am wrong..



As far as I can remember, it is a 1200rpm fan.
Using 2K RPM fan as exhaust will create negative air pressure inside the cabinet, which will create no problem at all. But if you want positive air pressure, just change the position of those two fans.



topgear said:


> talking about this
> 
> Cooler Master 90 CFM Blue LED Cooler | Cooler | Flipkart.com



Con: No PWM control at 2K RPM.


----------



## rouble (Jul 9, 2012)

@d6bmg Okay but positive is better na??


----------



## sharang.d (Jul 9, 2012)

jus 1-3 degrees celcius difference between Positive n Negative man. Don't bother much.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 10, 2012)

rouble said:


> @d6bmg Okay but positive is better na??



Yes. Positive air pressue is better. It creates better airflow than negetive air-pressure.

@sharang.d: Temperature difference isn't an issue.


----------



## topgear (Jul 10, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> As far as I can remember, it is a 1200rpm fan.
> Using 2K RPM fan as exhaust will create negative air pressure inside the cabinet, which will create no problem at all. But if you want positive air pressure, just change the position of those two fans.
> 
> 
> ...



at-least no need for me, I always let the fans run at their highest possible RPM and modern mobos have intelligent fan control which if enabled can rotate the fans at 1k, 1.5k RPM based on temp even if it's not a PWM fan - the 3 pin fan connector ( connected to mobo ) is enough.


----------



## rouble (Jul 10, 2012)

@d6bmg @topgear  Okay thnx..Will see what I will buy..


----------

